# new super six. (image heavy)



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

So I'm done building the new bike. Might change a few things. The brakes are a pain to set up, and the quick release on them stinks, which would mean slow wheel changes at races, so those may have to go, we'll see. Definitely going with red hoods (on order, should be here next week ish). Other than that though it's finished. It rides amazing, I forgot how good the frame feels when it's not cracked and not creaking all the time, plus I put ceramic bearings in the BB and it's so much smoother. That coupled wit new cables and it's a big difference in the drivetrain area. 
Just finished building up the wheels a few hours ago, and they're amazing, though it feels like they do have a little break in period for the hubs. 



























































































With race wheels.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

nice bike and you fit like it would on a bike, zero offset with the saddle forward a little.


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice bike! How much of a difference do the Chris Kind hubs make?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean by difference. They're pretty light, are easily serviceability if I ever need to which is doubtful with these hubs, and most shops will have parts for them. They do take a while to break in, as they're pretty stiff right now. One of the reasons I like them though is they remind me not to coast, because as soon as you do, you get a very loud noise coming out the of the rear hub.


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry for lack of clarity. I have never used Chris King hubs and I was wondering what are the advantages other than weight over less expensive ones like the ones that came on the stock wheel of super sixs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

lovetranquillity said:


> Sorry for lack of clarity. I have never used Chris King hubs and I was wondering what are the advantages other than weight over less expensive ones like the ones that came on the stock wheel of super sixs.


Yea, the main thing you're buying is durabilty, and ease of maintenance. They're not that light for the price, but they're solid hubs. Kinda like mavic wheels without the proprietary sh##, not the lightest or the most aero for the price but bombproof.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat jains89 one of the best Super Six I've seen on the forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Don't have a weight for it yet, have to swing it by the shop, but specs are as follows
frame: supersix 09
Fork: Supersix 09
Wheels training: 32 chris king hubs in red laced to open pros with dt swiss comp spokes and brass nipple with panaracer evo3 3 rubber.
Wheels racing: Reynolds SDV66 tubies with vittoria corsa cx rubber... Read More
bars: FSA wing pro short and shallow aluminum in white
Stem: Thompson x-2 120 -10 degree rise
Seatpost: Thompson masterpiece zero set back
Seat: Carbon railed SLR
Tape: Black fizik microtex
Brakes: feather brakes in black with swiss stop pads.
Cranks: Cannondale SI SL SRM wireless
Front and rear derr.: Sram red
Shifters: Sram red
Cassette: Sram red
Chain: Wipperman 10S1
Pedals: Speedplay x-2
Cages: Serfas carbon
Skewers: Salsa


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

jains89 said:


> Don't have a weight for it yet, have to swing it by the shop, but specs are as follows
> frame: supersix 09
> Fork: Supersix 09
> Wheels training: 32 chris king hubs in red laced to open pros with dt swiss comp spokes and brass nipple with panaracer evo3 3 rubber.
> ...


Mine weighted 16.06 with pedals.
SR11 grouppo
Mavic wheels set with skewers
Ritchey bar
Cannondale alum stem
Fizik Aliante
USE carbon post


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi there,

Really nice build you have there, slammed stem looks good. Great choice for hubs!!
Now get out there and ride that bit#h.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Mine weighted 16.06 with pedals.
> SR11 grouppo
> Mavic wheels set with skewers
> Ritchey bar
> ...


Mine should be well under 15 with race wheels, 15.5 ish with training wheels.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The Dura Ace pedals weight 270g which is around .5 lbs so the toal weight should be at 15.5 + -.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

zamboni said:


> The Dura Ace pedals weight 270g which is around .5 lbs so the toal weight should be at 15.5 + -.


That sounds better. I was looking at you're build and it seemed like it should be a lot lighter. Put race wheels on for another 1/2 lb - 1lb.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Well got to payoff the frame first then next upgrade is Mavic Cosmic.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Got my Super weighed 18.5 If I took my aerobars off itd be 17.3ish.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

whats with that metal looking thing on the chainstay? right next to the big SIX???


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

daivs_T said:


> whats with that metal looking thing on the chainstay? right next to the big SIX???


Davis:

That's a chainstay protector.

CHL


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

daivs_T said:


> whats with that metal looking thing on the chainstay? right next to the big SIX???


Yea, chainstay protector. If you're chain falls off, instead of scratching the frame, it bumps into that.


----------

